# 1130SE Autosteer Clutch Issues



## NorthMaine (Feb 9, 2015)

I have an 1130SE with the auto lock steer clutch on the axle. Issue is, the axles are not engaging. Friction disc engages fine, spins sprockets, but the "clutch/differential" is not engaging properly to spin the wheels. I have looked at the parts book, and there doesn't appear to be a keyway or anything that might be broke. 

Has anyone ever taken one of these apart or know how they work? 


Thanks a ton!


----------

